# Sylvie van der Vaart - Bikini candids aus 2004 (6x)



## Claudia (28 Feb. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

sie hat sich seit dem gewaltig weiterentwickelt... :thx:


----------



## withashark (28 Feb. 2011)

> sie hat sich seit dem gewaltig weiterentwickelt...



Und nicht unbedingt ins Negative. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nurmalgucken (28 Feb. 2011)

Tolle Bilder, danke!


----------



## Nessuno (2 März 2011)

Die sah ja mal richtig schön natürlich aus.


----------



## gerdicom (2 März 2011)

Tolle bilder von einer tollen frau


----------



## Punisher (2 März 2011)

tolle Figur


----------



## UweMss (2 März 2011)

einfach Super die Frau


----------



## pepsi85 (2 März 2011)

woow, ich hätte die beinahe nicht erkannt.
Erst als ich mir die Bilder in groß angeschaut habe, habe ich sie erkannt.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sie mir heute oder damals besser gefällt.
thx


----------



## dinsky (2 März 2011)

die hätt' ich gar nicht erkannt...


----------



## lulu66 (3 März 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## josie1rocky (4 März 2011)

etwas mehr steht ihr auch sehr gut!!!:thumbup:

Danke


----------



## scherholder (5 März 2011)

hot


----------



## psp3004 (5 März 2011)

sexy und heiß


----------



## makster (5 März 2011)

thx


----------



## newbie26 (6 März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich da sieht die doch richtig scharf aus.
Natürlich leicht babyspeck. optimal. und mal ehrlich der vorbau is doch gigantisch.

was ist heute ???? gut hässlich ist sie nicht. aber Hungerhering und die Brust halbiert. vor laute wenig fett und sindel dürr sein etc.

mfg
newbie26


----------



## Suchti (6 März 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## canil (9 März 2011)

*update: Sylvie van der Vaart - Bikini candids aus 2004 2x*

*Sylvie Meis girlfriend of Rafael van der Vaart on the beach with the girlfriend of Wesley Sneijder 2004-06-11*



 

​


----------



## pepsi85 (9 März 2011)

newbie26 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich da sieht die doch richtig scharf aus.
> Natürlich leicht babyspeck. optimal. und mal ehrlich der vorbau is doch gigantisch.
> 
> was ist heute ???? gut hässlich ist sie nicht. aber Hungerhering und die Brust halbiert. vor laute wenig fett und sindel dürr sein etc.
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir zu, aber man muß auch berücksichtigen, daß sie ja Brustkrebs hatte und Chemotherapie machen mußte. Davon kann man auch abmagern.


----------



## wildkatz1337 (9 März 2011)

danke


----------



## Side321 (9 März 2011)

danke :thumbup:


----------



## ersatzfigur (9 März 2011)

toll
danke


----------



## posemuckel (9 März 2011)

Oh Mann, ist die lecker!!!!!!


----------



## Belisar (10 März 2011)

super. vielen dank. mehr davon:thumbup:


----------



## maui2010 (26 März 2011)

Ausgesprochen hübsch, vielen Dank!


----------



## lloydd (27 März 2011)

nederlandse schone


----------



## ultronico_splinder (28 März 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## neman64 (29 März 2011)

:thx: fürt die tollen Bilder.


----------



## wwechamp (30 Juli 2011)

geile sylvie


----------



## Psycho88 (30 Juli 2011)

geiles ding einfach


----------



## marriobassler (31 Juli 2011)

super schöne Frau


----------



## Gourmeggle (31 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## kdf (31 Juli 2011)

super bilder,danke


----------



## maverick40 (31 Juli 2011)

oh die hätte ich beinahe nicht erkannt. aber mit 2 kg mehr auf den Rippen verdient sie das großte Lob überhaupt ... sieht verdammt gut...


----------



## erbse2001 (1 Aug. 2011)

krass wie sie sich geändert hat. Ob zum positiven lasse ich mal dahingestellt...


----------



## sigo0815 (3 Aug. 2011)

gracias!!


----------



## medamana (3 Aug. 2011)

Immer wieder nett!


----------



## saibar (3 Aug. 2011)

Super!!!


----------



## korat (31 Aug. 2011)

Klasse !


----------



## yves (1 Sep. 2011)

toll


----------



## bastuck (1 Sep. 2011)

wow eine hammer frau lecker lecker


----------



## bliblubb (3 Sep. 2011)

danke für sylvie


----------



## thor01 (3 Sep. 2011)

nice! thx.


----------



## achim0081500 (11 Juli 2012)

die sah damals schon scharf aus


----------



## vdsbulli (12 Juli 2012)

jaja... lang is her, weiß jetzt aber ned wie sie mir besser gefällt.
beide haben das gewisse "etwas"


----------



## Jone (13 Juli 2012)

:WOW: ich musste 2 x hinschauen. 2004 wie 2012 immer noch eine Traumfrau


----------



## Kevin2011 (14 Aug. 2012)

Find sie heute um einiges Hübscher! Einfach das Gesamtpaket! und als sie die Haare kurz hatte bzw. Kurz haben musste, fand ich sie noch Topper! die Kurzen Standen ihr genau so wie Lang Haar!


----------



## holly789 (15 Aug. 2012)

Supergeile Bilder, so gefällt mir die Frau das sind schöne Rundungen nicht zu mager. Danke


----------



## mannivice (31 Aug. 2012)

Megasexy - und nun hat Hamburg sie wieder!!!:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## 123X (2 Okt. 2012)

Echt hammer!


----------



## savcom (2 Okt. 2012)

wahnsinn fotos


----------



## eule1278 (2 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## z3loewe (2 Okt. 2012)

very nice


----------



## schlusenbauer (4 Okt. 2012)

geile Figur auch jetzt noch


----------



## Crosser1992 (5 Okt. 2012)

sehr nice...danke


----------



## simonweber (5 Okt. 2012)

Top! Sylvie ist hot!


----------



## lov.it (12 Okt. 2012)

tolle pix sehr schön


----------



## emanchan (13 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## f11op (30 Apr. 2013)

richtig gut


----------



## Distroyer (30 Apr. 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## karsten279 (8 Mai 2013)

da will man direkt auch zum strand.


----------



## kienzer (8 Sep. 2013)

:thx: für die junge sylvie


----------



## warstel (26 Jan. 2014)

Eine hübsche Frau... schon immer


----------



## Bowes (29 Mai 2014)

*Dankeschön !!!*


----------



## ToH (1 Juni 2014)

Sylvie ist immer der Hammer!


----------



## kamil zengin (9 Juli 2014)

Super brüster, geiler hintern. Was will man noch?


----------



## Hummer88 (9 Juli 2014)

schon immer eine Augenweide, Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Enes (1 Nov. 2014)

danke für sylvie


----------



## Iks (1 Nov. 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## chini72 (1 Nov. 2014)

DANKE für sexy SYLVIE!! :drip:


----------



## anonimo77 (3 Nov. 2014)

Super gemacht danke


----------



## lofas (4 Nov. 2014)

Hammerscharf:thx:


----------



## Schildi93 (12 Feb. 2015)

Hübsch hübsch


----------



## mcde (7 März 2015)

Da hatte sie noch ihre Prallen Brüste ! Vielen dank !


----------



## HighL (9 März 2015)

sie ist hot, danke


----------



## Devil81 (9 März 2015)

tolle Frau, wahnsinn


----------

